# mbr unter opensuse ändern



## px2 (6. März 2008)

*mbr unter opensuse ändern*

hy leutz 
weis zufällig jemand wie ich den masterbootrecord mit der opensuse live cd neu schreiben kann 
windows hat mi nähmlich meine linux partitionen gelöscht und jetzt macht grub den fehler 17


----------



## uk3k (6. März 2008)

*AW: mbr unter opensuse ändern*

mit der suse cd weis ich nicht, aber wenn du ne cd mit gnome hast, dann kannste mit gparted nen neuen bootmanager schreiben. oder was auch geht:

suse cd rein, setup starten, boot manager installieren, installation abbrechen


----------



## Adrenalize (6. März 2008)

*AW: mbr unter opensuse ändern*

http://de.opensuse.org/SDB:Der_Bootmanager_GRUB#Die_Konfiguration_von_GRUB_mittels_YaST2

Sollte doch mit Yast2 gehen oder? Einfach die Config aufrufen und nochmal wegschreiben lassen.


----------



## k-b (1. September 2008)

*AW: mbr unter opensuse ändern*

Supergrub CD - hilft bei allem was mit dem Bootmanager zu tun hat!


----------

